# Brand new Ski's, Poles and Boots for Sale



## magill515 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have brand new (never used) skis, poles and boots for sale. 
Skis - Atomic 9.18 - length 70" (178 cm) 
Bindings - Marker M9.2 Titanium bindings 
Boots - Lange RRS80 size 11 (29,5cm) 
Poles - Goode 9303 carbon fiber adjustable length 
Blue Marker carrying case for skis and poles 

These items have never been used. Located in Central NJ for pickup or will ship.

Any reasonable offer considered!

Send me an email and I'll send more pics

Allan


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2010)

You didn't hurt your knee by any chance, did you?  Otherwise welcome to az.


----------



## magill515 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes - I did hurt my knee, lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 11, 2010)

no ski tote?


----------



## magill515 (Oct 11, 2010)

Soft carrying case for ski's and poles - it's in the corner in the picture


----------



## Glenn (Oct 12, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> You didn't hurt your knee by any chance, did you?  Otherwise welcome to az.



:lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump for stoke!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome and good luck. 10+ year old gear (even new) is going to be hard to move. Maybe try TGR: http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## mondeo (Oct 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Welcome and good luck. 10+ year old gear (even new) is going to be hard to move. Maybe try TGR: http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9


 :grin:


----------



## acastro1 (Dec 30, 2011)

*ski poles*



magill515 said:


> I have brand new (never used) skis, poles and boots for sale.
> Skis - Atomic 9.18 - length 70" (178 cm)
> Bindings - Marker M9.2 Titanium bindings
> Boots - Lange RRS80 size 11 (29,5cm)
> ...



Would you accept 20.00 for the poles? I found others online for this price. Thanks


----------



## powhunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Is this ski set still available??

Steveo


----------



## acastro1 (Dec 31, 2011)

*reply to skis*

Are you specifically looking for the atomic skis? We have xwing tornados, salomon crossmax, and siam 10, siam 7 skis available if you are interested.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's a lot of stuff for sale


----------



## powhunter (Dec 31, 2011)

acastro1 said:


> Are you specifically looking for the atomic skis? We have xwing tornados, salomon crossmax, and siam 10, siam 7 skis available if you are interested.



Hmmmm Let me think about it


----------

